# If you could live in any historical period, what would it be?



## Minnow (Dec 11, 2008)

So, yeah. Pretty much self-explanatory. It'd be nice to specify a certain year, or a range of years, in which you would be born. The poll is just for a general idea of posters' thoughts. Oh, and remember, if you would want to be actively involved with goings-on at that time, it might be a good idea to be born 10-15 years earlier, so you'd have time to grow up. 

Or, whatever. It isn't that serious.

Personally, I think it would be very interesting and fun to live around the turn of the century. Steam power, industrial revolution, beginnings of practical electricity, etc. How the world was translating into modern times from the Victorian era would be a very cool thing to see. So, maybe born around 1880 or so?

Sorry if the options bug you, but I didn't want to make the poll too big, but didn't want to exclude the half-century marks in more recent times.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

The 90's rule. No competition.


----------



## Minnow (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, they do, but...

Unless you were, like, 80 or 90 years old in the 1990s you would still be alive today, so it wouldn't really be a different time period...

Well, actually, no, you're right. It would be even better, because you could enjoy the 90s and still live today and in the future.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 11, 2008)

i'd actually prefer to live in the 2100s


----------



## Minnow (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, yeah. I think the future would probably be one of the best choices, too. But I wanted to see what people thought of historical times. And if I put arbitrary years past the 1950s then I think most people would probably pick those, and that's not really the main idea of what I was thinking.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 11, 2008)

1900s.

The Great Depression is extremely interesting to me.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Dec 11, 2008)

The present.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 11, 2008)

I think it'd be very cool to live maybe a hundred years from now because I really want to see the advances society (especially on a global scale) will have made; I'd especially love to see what China, the US and the poorest parts of Africa are like then. 

The 60s have always appealed to me; I realize that the 60s only really happened in large cities, but the cultural revolution that they caused is amazing and, if I lived then, I'd have loved to have been a part of it.

I'm not to into most other historical time periods; the poor quality of life most people had doesn't appeal to me, and contemporary society is sexist enough; I don't think I'd have been able to cope in a place and time where women were forced to marry and became property of their husbands. 

Though living at around 30AD would be pretty cool if I was in the Jerusalem area; there are a couple of things I'd love to get Jesus to clean up once and for all.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 11, 2008)

I would like to live during the renaissance.


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 11, 2008)

No earlier than the 60s. As cool as certain time periods were, there are certain things I have come to appreciate.


----------



## Objection! (Dec 11, 2008)

1900. I couldn'r do 1950's because that would be boring. 1900 would be interesting because i'm not intirely sure what lies there, as long as I didn't live to the wars.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't really have anything against the time period I live in at the moment.

If it counts, the 1970s would be good; I could watch all the comedy shows I'm obsessed with right from when they were first airing. Other than that, any time period that has a Blackadder. XD


----------



## spaekle (Dec 11, 2008)

Let's see... I'd either stumble around drunk in a silly hat in 50's New York  calling everything phony, or I could go all out and say ANCIENTROMEANCIENTROMEANCIENTROME.

Can't really decide. D:


----------



## Flora (Dec 11, 2008)

The play Anything Goes convinced me that I'd love the 1930's, apparently.

EDIT: Not that I'd like to live in the play. *shudders*


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Dec 11, 2008)

Any classical civilisation is cool, but the Romans are pretty much awesome. I'd love to live in Rome or something.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 11, 2008)

The present. Couldn't really imagine myself anywhere else.

Although if I had to pick I would say the 60's. No special reason, but I'd like it to be fairly modern. >>


----------



## Jolty (Dec 11, 2008)

where is the 1960s and 1970s on that poll !!!!

I would have LOVED to live in 60s and 70s Britain. :B In fact this year our school started a history course for 1960s Britain and I freaking jumped at the chance and I completely outnerd myself in it all the time lmao

I was born 40 years too late :( my friends even say I'm a walking timewarp rofl


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Dec 11, 2008)

Jolty said:


> where is the 1960s and 1970s on that poll !!!!
> 
> I would have LOVED to live in 60s and 70s Britain. :B In fact this year our school started a history course for 1960s Britain and I freaking jumped at the chance and I completely outnerd myself in it all the time lmao
> 
> I was born 40 years too late :( my friends even say I'm a walking timewarp rofl


This, too.

Why are the 70s so much more appealing today? I mean, in retrospect they're not really that awesome, but the clothes and music and atmosphere were so... so _70s._

I'm so redundant. D:


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 11, 2008)

> :B In fact this year our school started a history course for 1960s Britain and I freaking jumped at the chance and I completely outnerd myself in it all the time lmao


Aaaaah the 1960s history GCSE course is _horrendous _DX
Learning about the 60s is cool, but having to write a massive essay on what one woman said about the Beatles is _not_. 

I hate source-based coursework ><


----------



## Alexi (Dec 12, 2008)

Early- to mid-1800s. :3 I have a Wild West love, and I think it would be very interesting to live in those times. Nothing would really come easy - you have to work for everything. Sure, times were dangerous and life expectancy wasn't real high, but it's a damn fun life. 

Or, to go back much father than that, ancient Egypt would be awesome too. Sure, it's worse than the Wild West, but hey.


----------



## Wymsy (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd prefer to stay in the present, but if I had to choose, I'd say the 1990's. I'm boring like that.


----------



## Minnow (Dec 12, 2008)

Jolty said:


> where is the 1960s and 1970s on that poll !!!!
> 
> I would have LOVED to live in 60s and 70s Britain. :B In fact this year our school started a history course for 1960s Britain and I freaking jumped at the chance and I completely outnerd myself in it all the time lmao
> 
> I was born 40 years too late :( my friends even say I'm a walking timewarp rofl


Eh, I felt that if I put those on then I'd be compelled to put other decade-marks and make the poll huge, it's just a general guideline. In fact, it'd be fine to think of any date on there meaning that general eras. For example, the 1950s option could mean anywhere between 1930 and 1970


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 12, 2008)

Celestial Blade said:


> The present.


Why not Russia under Stalin's regime? Since he's your hero and all.

I'm not sure, it depends on whether I'd keep my current status and what country I'd be in and stuff. I think I'd be a decent 1870s-1880s man, especially if I kept my class and things. I could probably get into Oxford or Cambridge quite easily (with my money powers) and then push off and live in France (because of raging faggotry issues that could cause problems in England ):) and try to get into accounting or painting or something.

Or the 60s-70s London or New York or Paris because of the awesome scene and the great artists I could stalk.

and yeah the future would be pretty cool.

oh oh oh and I'd like to visit (just visit) any time between 0 and 33 CE Jerusalem to see if Jesus existed and if yes if he'd like to chill out.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 14, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> No earlier than the 60s. As cool as certain time periods were, there are certain things I have come to appreciate.


This is what I was thinking, but I voted every option to protest the presence of a poll.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 14, 2008)

Either the year 27 BC as a Roman or sometime in the 9th or 10th century as a viking.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 14, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> oh oh oh and I'd like to visit (just visit) any time between 0 and 33 CE Jerusalem to see if Jesus existed and if yes if he'd like to chill out.


You'd be hard-pushed to find a decent historian that denies that Jesus existed; the Son of God thing is up for dispute, but the guy was almost definitely there.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Dec 14, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Aaaaah the 1960s history GCSE course is _horrendous _DX
> Learning about the 60s is cool, but having to write a massive essay on what one woman said about the Beatles is _not_.
> 
> I hate source-based coursework ><


Eh, 1960s coursework wasn't that bad tbh.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Dec 14, 2008)

I would live in the 50's. 
Then I would have TV and electricity but I could still predict what would happen and wow everyone. 
I actually had a dream about this once. It was awesome. :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 14, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> You'd be hard-pushed to find a decent historian that denies that Jesus existed; the Son of God thing is up for dispute, but the guy was almost definitely there.


The only evidence we have is the Bible. While I do agree that it's possible he existed, I don't think it's enough to be certain.
There were some very important Philosophers who lived around the time Jesus was supposedly there and they never mention anything out of the ordinary, though you'd think something like that would attract attention :v

I like to imagine Jesus' life was exactly like what happened in Life of Brian.


----------



## H-land (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd like to relive the 1990s. Alternatively, it might be neat to see the 1950s or 1980s in the US, or to see the empire of the Mayas in the 600s... Though, really, anything before about 1750, I'd likely go bonkers what with all the stuff that hadn't yet been invented... Even in the Victorian era, though, all that formality... Ugh.


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 14, 2008)

hey c'mon where's the medieval love you're all choosing industrial revolution onwards time periods I mean seriously what about the Vikings and the Tudors people especially the Vikings no one seems to care for them anymore really

I'd live in the 800s to rape and pillage with my Viking homies

I mean yes the lack of technology would someday drive me up the sheep-wool-dipped-in-seal-fat tent walls but _still _raping and pillaging with real, honest-to-god _Vikings_


----------



## Minnow (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't think I _could_ live in another time period if I remembered the future (Now), but I think that if I could just be born in that time, knowing nothing but that time, even then I'd go with my choice. I have nothing against the Middle Ages, but I was just thinking about it, and I thought about how it would _not_ be as cool as it would seem. I mean, plagues, darkness, war, crappy living conditions, life expectancy of 35, etc. I don't think, upon reflection, that it would be very fun.

I could probably go with the Renaissance, though.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 14, 2008)

I answered this at another forum recently, and there we approached it as two questions to make it a bit easier:

_If you could go back to any time period without the possibility of return, where would you go?_ Any time from 1946-1990 works for me. From the end of the war, though the Cold War, and I rather like the music. And really, who doesn't want to relive the 1990s?

_If you could be born in any time period, when?_ 1960s or so. Lot of interesting stuff happening in the States, you ask me. A child of the late baby boom, growing up through the uncertainty of the 1970s, and then living the wonderous 80s and 90s.
Another neat setting for me would be Ming Dynasty China. Pretty much the height of Chinese imperial power. Close to everyone in China lived better than her neighbor's. All-in-all, a period that has interested me.

However, there's a second dimension to the second question. If born before day, the mid-1800s, statistically, you have a great chance of well, being born into poor circumstances and living a crappy life. :P

_What if you could choose the circumstances of your birth?_ An aristocrat, 19th century. Or maybe a capitalist later in the 19th century.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 14, 2008)

The 1800's, because of Manifest Destiny.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 14, 2008)

Capitain Jay said:


> hey c'mon where's the medieval love you're all choosing industrial revolution onwards time periods I mean seriously what about the Vikings and the Tudors people especially the Vikings no one seems to care for them anymore really
> 
> I'd live in the 800s to rape and pillage with my Viking homies
> 
> I mean yes the lack of technology would someday drive me up the sheep-wool-dipped-in-seal-fat tent walls but _still _raping and pillaging with real, honest-to-god _Vikings_


I already said that. Jerk. Look up. D:


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 14, 2008)

Dezzuu said:


> I already said that. Jerk. Look up. D:


Not exactly. You just spoke briefly about living in Roman or Viking times, whilst I griped about the lack of love for the medieval period, stated the fact that I would like to live with the Vikings, pondered about going mad due to the lack of technology and then talked a small bit about the potential sexual violation and thieving tendencies of the group of people I'd be with and about how they'd be real and not the re-enactment group variety.

Also calling me a jerk is uncalled for. D:


----------



## Zuu (Dec 14, 2008)

the fact stands that I love vikings despite your assertion that no one seems to care for them :O


----------



## Capitain Jay (Dec 14, 2008)

Dezzuu said:


> the fact stands that I love vikings despite your assertion that no one seems to care for them :O


You never said that you loved Vikings! That changes _everything_!

Ladies and gentlemen. I would like to provide an amendment to my previous statement about no love for the medieval period. There is no love for it on this forum except from me and Dezzuu, to my knowledge.

Happy now? or do we have to go rape and pillage?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 14, 2008)

Hrm, there's a problem with this poll. There are quite a few time periods I wouldn't mind visiting or living in for a few weeks, but almost none that I'd actually want to be stuck in. No medical knowledge or electricity ftl. D:

First off, 1920s-1930s. No particular region, I'd just like to travel around. I'd get to see the great empires of the world in their twilight era, board an airship to America, visit Germany before it gets pwnt by the Nazis.

Growing up in the 1980s sounds good as well. You'd be at the golden era of the gaming industry, and you'd get to experience all the awesome games when they first came out. 'course, that's just the nerd in me talking. :P

The 1500-1700s would also be interesting to visit, what with the European discovery of the New World and all. It'd suck dying from cholera or whatever, though. D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 14, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> First off, *1920s-1930s*. No particular region, I'd just like to travel around. I'd get to see the great empires of the world in their twilight era, board an airship to America, *visit Germany before it gets pwnt by the Nazis*.


You only really have the twenties since the Nazis came to power in 1933.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 14, 2008)

...

Let's go rape and pillage.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Dec 15, 2008)

> You only really have the twenties since the Nazis came to power in 1933.


Well, I only have from 1920-1933. Still, that's thirteen years! Then, there's other cool shit I can go and see! :D


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 15, 2009)

I voted chose the 1950's, but to be more specific, I'd want to be in the 1980's :sunglasses:.... I also chose the 1750's for various reasons:scared:....


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 20, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Why not Russia under Stalin's regime? Since he's your hero and all.
> 
> I'm too lazy.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 20, 2009)

i chose 1100 cuz it was a simple time when just about any guy could do ANYTHING (like travel a bunch)


----------



## xkze (Feb 21, 2009)

Turn-of-the-20th-century.
Specifically in industrialized countries (US, England, etc) where all the cool shit was happening
industrialization, electricity, steam-powered shit

Though.. I kind of just want to visit, maybe stay a few years. I like the present. And the future.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 21, 2009)

I would probably live in the mid-1800s. I like the clothes they wore.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 25, 2009)

Anywhere that I could change history for the better would be great.

I'd love to assassinate Hitler right before he started World War II and the Holocaust.

I'd also like to hang out with Stalin. But the only language I know is English. I can't even imagine learning to speak, read, and/or write Russian.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 26, 2009)

1600 so I could practice witchcraft and 'invent' medicine having stolen the recipe from the future so I can make monies! :3 Witchcraft is also very interesting to me and actually studying fact about it would be fun <3 
Although meeting Jesus would be cool, I'd like to see what he _really_ did. (lol remembers family guy thing with Jesus x3)


----------



## Mirry (Feb 26, 2009)

I think there's something really fascinating about every time period in history, but I wouldn't want to live in any of those periods. In any of the time periods listed in the poll I'd probably just be constantly pissed off about the prejudice against women (not to mention other groups). The fashions were kind of awesome between 1750-1820 though.


----------

